# Anyone do Deer Aging??? Or know someone???



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

I got my deer jaw back from the taxidermist and was hoping to learn the age of the deer but with the limited hours of the DNR Offices these days I can't get there to have them do it. Someone posted info on how but I am still not sure what I am looking at or for to get the age. Anyone do this or know someone that does that can age my deer like on a weekend day? I can meet up with and see just how old it is?

Any suggestions would be welcome it can be after the new year...

Newaygo1


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

The DNR web page has an aging how to with actual deer jaw pics. If u can post a pic of the jaw I may b able 2 give u a pretty good guess. A close up side view and top view of one side of the lower jaw should do. I've aged many deer for the dnr over the yrs.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay as soon as the jaw thaws out I will take a couple of Pictures and post them thanks for the info and I will get it soon the skull is frozen right now but I will pull it out tonight and hope it thaws in the basement in the next few days...

Appreciate your post!!!

Newaygo1


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Jaw aging on mine was 2 years off. 

Send in the teeth. . .

www.deerage.com


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info!

Newaygo1


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Aging a deer jaw comes with experience and yes some of it is guess work after the deer gets beyond a certain age. There are a lot of variables that come into play that impact tooth wear. That being said, deer teeth do for the most part wear in a fairly predictable way after tooth replacement at 1.5 yrs old. The online DNR deer aging tutorial is very helpful and is a great reference. Nine times outta 10 the deer fit pretty close to one of the pics you will see on the tutorial. 

As i said, deer jaw aging does involve some guesswork mainly on older deer, but with enough experience you get to pick out key characteristics of each age class of deer. I have seen quite a few in my day, our station did about 1000 a yr and i was there for almost 8 yrs. I think i can give you a pretty good estimate of the deers age. Most guys are just interested in is weather the deer is young or old, especially for does they are harvesting on their property. Bucks on the other hand, usually dont make it far in life if they are sporting even a decent rack. Most bucks with nice racks fall into the 2.5 to 5.5 yr range and thats fairly evident from their teeth and associated antler size and mass. If you spend enough time at a check station a large majority of deer dont make it past 1.5 yrs old! Post the pics if you can and i'll do my best!

Jeremy


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

GPSHunter,

Sent you a PM...

Thanks,
Newaygo1


----------

